# Conector stereo hembra circuito impreso



## skan (May 21, 2008)

buenas quiero poner un conector hembra stereo de circuito impreso  a un montaje. es para sacar la señal de audio de un IPOD.... e comprado el cable adecuado y el conector de CI....

este tiene 5 patillas.....hay 2 pares que dan continuidad... supongo que serán los dos canales...y una tercera que da continuidad con la carcasa....

ataco a un amplificador con el circuito LM386 con ganancia 20...despues red zobel, y altavoz pc 8ohm.

conecto el pin 5 (el qe daba contacto con la carcasa) a GND de la fuente que uso para probar el cricuito, y de los dos canales....1 lo conecto a GND y el otro lo cojo como entrada ((cada canal entra a 2 R's en serie de 47k y en el nudo central a ambas saco el canal....

no consigo sacar audio del conector....¿¿como son sus conexiones?


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 21, 2008)

Mira skan, la forma mas simple es la siguiente.

esas capsulas tiene masa en la carcaza, y en 3 terminales. solo 2 t quedan para el audio. entonces, con saber cuales son las 3 terminales que coinciden tendras la masa y luego los 2 canales, 
PERO!... hay algo muy importante! si mides las patitas del dispositivo sin la ficha que va dentro, las patitas de audio se van directo a masa, y ahi es donde todas t van a coincidir.

1) coloca una ficha sin cable dentro del dispositivo-
2) mides cuales patitas coinciden con masa o tierra o ground.
3) mides si las patitas restantes, efectivamente coinciden con R y L de la ficha de audio.

saludos, espero hayas entendido.


----------



## skan (May 22, 2008)

alooo.. captado. mañana lo comprobare.

pero tengo un pequeño problema con las señales de audio...D.

e montado un amplificador con el LM386 ((adjunto el esquema de como lo e montado..la unica diferencia: la red zobel que pongo yo a la salida esta compuesta por R de 8,5ohm y c de 2.2uf...y en la patilla 7 del LM386 no pongo nada....no se que C hay q poner ahí...""bypass"")) y de entrada cojo un ipod, como no reconocia las patillas del conector ese cojí un cable viejo de cascos y corte un extremo,,, hay 2 cables y la malla...supuse cada cable positivo de cada canal, y la malla el negativo.... estos los aplico a 2 resistencias de 47k en serie para sacar la señal.........

Luego la aplico a un potenciómetro de 10k ((el cual e identificado 3 patillas, entre las laterales y central hay salidas ajustables, y entre las 2 laterales fija.... lo conecto como pone el esquema, un lateral a masa, central a la patilla 3 del LM386 y el otro extremo a las resistencias.....
El circuito en placa board....funciona a ratos .....pero e observado que aveces funciona únicamente cuando estoy tocando fisicamente el potenciometro....hice el circuito impreso lo monto y solo sale ruido por el altavoz.... vuelvo a poner el potenciomentro y speaker al montaje de la board...y solo suena cuando no toco el potenciometro        !

el circuito tiene que estar bien montado,,,y las conexiones supongo que son correctas....las masas las pongo todas comunes , junto a la de la fuente estabilizada que uso para excitar el circuito.......no se que esta pasando...pero el fallo tiene que estar o en la entrada o en el potenciometro......

¿¿alguna idea?

thks por vuestra atención.


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 23, 2008)

Bueno skan... seguro tienes estos pequeños problemas...
1) las resistencias para la entrada de audio, que esten entre 22K y 33K como maximo, pues sino la impedancia se va muy alta.
2) lo del pote tenes que verlo bien, o comprar uno de 3 patitas unicamente, asi tenes menos lio.
3) lo del ruido, y lo del audio que sale cuando tocas con la mano el pote, es porque seguramente esta mal la seccion de masa o tierra de tu circuito, no esta bien soldado el cable malla a la masa del circuito, o este no esta bien conectado a masa del transformador, la cuestion es que tu cuerpo le da masa cuando lo tocas, lo descargas a tierra y por eso funka mas o menos. revisa eso.

si podes postea el circuito impreso o proto asi lo vemos.
los cables mallados o blindados, que tienen dos cablecitos dentro y la malla fuera, obviamente son los dos vivos dentro y la tierra en la malla, pues para eso esta la malla, para absorver todos los ruidos externos, y tirarlos a masa o tierra o ground.

espero t sea util esta información...saludos.


----------

